# For Sale: 4k Ultra HD Movies - List Updated 12/28



## T-smith

These 4k movies were all purchased new by me with most only watched once.
Price includes USPS Shipping with Tracking
Digital Codes Not Included with Open Titles
Everything else from original purchase is included
Payment by PayPal or Venmo

Titles listed for under $25 must be purchased with at least one other title to make it worth shipping.


4k - Standard Case Non Steelbook
—————————————————————-

12 Monkeys - $15 Opened
Batman v. Superman DoJ - $10 Opened
Collateral - $10 Opened
Donnie Darko - $10 Opened
Elvis - $10 Opened
Escape From Alcatraz - $10 Opened
Flash Gordon - $10 Opened
Gamer - $10 Opened
Hulk - 2003 (Eric Bana) - $10 Opened
Jumanji Welcome to the Jungle - $10 Opened
Jack Reacher Never Go Back - $10 Opened
Out of Sight - $15 Opened
Raging Bull - $15 Opened
Rollerball (1975) - $10
Saturday Night Fever - $10
The Protege - $10
The Sword and the Sorcerer - $15 Opened

—————————————————————-


4k Collections
—————————————————————-
Star Trek: Set of the Original 4 Movies - $35 Opened
This set includes the first four Shatner Nimoy movies

—————————————————————-


4k Steelbooks - Opened
—————————————————————-
Apocalypse Now - $30 Import (Final Cut & Redux)
Black Panther - $25 Opened
Casino Royale - $20 Opened
Creed II - $20 Opened Import
Eternals - $20 Opened
Godzilla vs Kong - $20 Opened
Halloween Kills - $20 Opened
Halloween Ends - $20 Opened
Lightyear - $20 Opened
Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome - $20 Opened
Old - $15 Opened
Psycho (60th Anniversary) - $20 Opened
Spiral: Book of Saw - $15 Opened
Suicide Squad - $25 Opened Import
The Batman - $20 Opened Initial Relesse
The Matrix: Titans of Cult - $30 Opened Import
The Matrix Resurrections - $15 Opened
The Spine of Night - $15 Opened

—————————————————————-


4k Steelbooks - New Sealed
—————————————————————-
1917 - $30 New Sealed
Joker - $30 New Sealed US
Joker - $30 New Sealed Import
Jumanji (Original) - $30 New Sealed
Justice League (Original) - $25 New Sealed
Mad Max Road Warrior - $25 New Sealed

—————————————————————-

New Sealed Titles Disclaimer: 

These titles should include everything from original purchase including the Digital Codes when applicable but since they are sealed I obviously can’t confirm contents or the condition.
Buyers purchasing sealed items do so with this understanding.

—————————————————————-


Titles are removed from list once they are sold.


----------



## doni01

Do they also have the Blu-rays included or just the 4k's??


----------



## T-smith

If they came with Blurays then they are included.

Everything from original purchase is included except the digital code.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nebrunner

I'll take Alien, Doctor Strange and Dark Crystal


----------



## MTBDOC

I want Midway EDIT: and Predator


----------



## Modicen

I'll take Gemini Man, 47 Ronin and Ford vs Ferrari if you still have them. Thanks


----------



## drummerboi1702

I’ll take alita and matrix2 and 3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_Lights

Received the 6 UHDs I ordered in perfect condition, faster than I expected to receive them. Very impressed with this seller.


----------



## rxtim

Hey,
If available

Ad astra
Joker
Black Panther
Avengers End Game
Iron Man 2

Thanks
Tim


T-smith said:


> These 4k movies were all purchased new by me with most only watched once.
> Price includes USPS Shipping with Tracking
> Digital Codes Not Included
> Everything else from original purchase is included
> Payment by PayPal
> Items will usually ship the Friday after purchase with a noon Friday cutoff but I will ship earlier if I can.
> 
> 
> I’ve already shipped today 9/4 but if I sell enough over the weekend I’ll try and ship Tuesday rather than wait until next Friday.
> 
> 
> Ad Astra $10
> Alita $12
> Ant Man $13
> Aquaman $13
> Avengers End Game $13
> Batman (1989) $12
> Batman Returns $12
> Black Panther $12
> Captain Marvel $13
> Cinderella (2015) $10
> Dumbo $10
> Field of Dreams $12
> Green Book $10
> Grinch $10
> Guardians of the Galaxy $13
> Hellboy (Ron Perlman) $10
> Iron Man $13
> Iron Man 2 $13
> Iron Man 3 $13
> IT (2017) $10
> IT Chapter 2 $10
> Joker $12
> Justice League $12
> Lord of War $10
> Maleficent: Mistress of Evil $10
> Matrix $12
> Matrix Reloaded $12
> Matrix Revolutions $12
> Once Upon a Time in Hollywood $12
> Ready Player One $13
> Rocketman $12
> The Jungle Book (2016) $10
> The Lion King (2019) $10
> Toy Story $10
> Toy Story 2 $10
> Toy Story 3 $10
> Toy Story 4 $10
> Wonder Woman $12
> X-men Dark Phoenix $12
> 
> 
> This list are 2 for $12 or $6 if purchased with other movies
> Abominable
> Criminal
> Glory
> Goosebumps 2
> House with the Clock in the Walls
> Kin
> Ninja Turtles Out of the Shadows
> The Kid Who would be King
> 
> 
> 
> Sold - 1917 $13
> Sold - 47 Ronin $13
> Sold - A Quiet Place $12
> Sold - Alien $10
> Sold - American Psycho
> Sold - Avengers $13
> Sold - Avengers Age of Ultron $13
> Sold - Avengers Infinity War $13
> Sold - Braveheart $13
> Sold - Captain America First Avenger $13
> Sold - Captain America Winter Soldier $13
> Sold - Captain America Civil War $13
> Sold - Cliffhanger
> Sold - Creed II $12
> Sold - Doctor Strange $13
> Sold - Ford vs Ferrari $14
> Sold - Gemini Man $13
> Sold - Gladiator $13
> Sold - John Wick $10
> Sold - John Wick 2 $10
> Sold - John Wick 3 $10
> Sold - Mad Max Fury Road $14
> Sold - Midway $10
> Sold - The Fifth Element $10
> Sold - Thor $13
> Sold - Thor Dark World $13
> 
> Sold - Dark Crystal
> Sold - Die Hard
> Sold - Law Abiding Citizen
> Sold - Marrowbone
> Sold - Predator
> Sold - Reign of the Supermen


If available I would like
Ad Astra
Avengers Endgame


----------



## R_SIXXER

PM sent


----------



## T-smith

rxtim said:


> Hey,
> If available


Sent PM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainsolo

PM sent


----------



## Modicen

Got my movies today, super fast shipping thank you.


----------



## RoadLizard

PM sent for Iron Man 1 and Iron Man 3.


----------



## R_SIXXER

Good Seller. Got my items fast and in perfect condition.


----------



## Lorderl

PM sent.


----------



## jmck407

I received my order of six UHD's discs earlier this week. The discs were shipped quickly after payment, and all checked out fine.

Thanks for a great transaction


----------



## THE DU3C3

Received my three UHDs. Very fast shipping. Thanks again.


----------



## edfowler

received movies in good condition. Good seller - trustworthy

ed


----------



## RoadLizard

Got movies fast, all good here!


----------



## Lorderl

My order (11 movies) arrived on Monday, nicely packed and look in great shape. Thxs


----------



## Th3pwn3r

I'll take Inception, Lion King 2019 and Casino!


----------



## balboarules

Sent a message to you


----------



## Th3pwn3r

balboarules said:


> Sent a message to you


I messaged him too, he logged on but didn't respond.


----------



## T-smith

Th3pwn3r said:


> I messaged him too, he logged on but didn't respond.


Think you have your threads mixed up because not only did I respond but you sent me payment and I shipped your movies today and sent you tracking.

I responded to the other members PM this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3pwn3r

Yeah, sorry. My mistake seller here responds quickly which shows reliability.


----------



## Lorderl

Another order (14 movies) arrived yesterday. Fast ship, well packed and movies/disc are in great shape!

Thxs again


----------



## Thinkblue611

Great great seller. Have purchased 3x (sorry for not consolidating ), and every time first class experience. Very responsive and accommodating with timing. My go-to source for used UHD DVDs - unfortunately I think his inventory is running low!


----------



## Th3pwn3r

Received my order quickly , great seller.


----------



## Lorderl

Another great order (11 movies). Fast ship, well packed and movies/disc are in great shape!

Thxs again


----------



## T-smith

Added some new titles to the list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctn

PM sent


----------



## ctn

PM sent


----------



## Gunoose

Do you have an updated list. I’m interested. Thx


----------



## T-smith

Gunoose said:


> Do you have an updated list. I’m interested. Thx


Thanks, the list is up to date

Send me a PM if interested in purchasing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idreama300

Received movie in great condition and faster than expected. Thank you!


----------



## T-smith

Added New Titles to the List


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpn951

T-smith said:


> These 4k movies were all purchased new by me with most only watched once.
> Price includes USPS Shipping with Tracking
> Digital Codes Not Included
> Everything else from original purchase is included
> Payment by PayPal
> 
> 
> Collections:
> Columbia Classics 4k Collection - $120
> Resident Evil 4k Box Set - $50
> 
> Steelbook 4k Imports - Region Free 4k disc
> Joker - $35 New
> Star Wars Empire Strikes Back - $30 Opened
> 
> 
> 
> The rest below are all $12 each or $10 each when purchasing more than one.
> 
> Recently Added:
> 13 Hours
> Fantastic Beasts: Crimes of Grindelwald
> Hulk - 2003 (Eric Bana)
> Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle
> Monster Hunter
> Pacific Rim
> Requiem for a Dream
> Transformers The Last Knight
> Venom
> xXx Return of Xander Cage
> 
> 
> Still Available:
> Bumblebee
> Crank
> Deadpool 2
> Dumbo
> Ex Machina
> Field of Dreams
> Game of Thrones 4k Season One
> Halloween (2018)
> Hellboy (2019)
> Hellboy Animated Dbl Feature
> Now You See Me
> Pet Sematary (2019)
> Red
> Shadow
> Sherlock 4k Season One
> Snow White and the Huntsman
> Spies in Disguise
> The Expendables
> The Girl on the Train
> The Punisher
> The Scorpion King
> The Wizard of Oz
> They Live
> Us
> 
> 
> 
> Titles are removed from list once they are sold.


I’ll take Resident Evil 4k Box Set, if you still have it.


----------



## rynberg

Hi, PM sent on Requiem for a Dream


----------



## noblesramair

PM sent


----------



## dagame27

Pm sent on notw and Halloween


----------



## T-smith

dagame27 said:


> Pm sent on notw and Halloween


Replied to your PM earlier but haven’t heard back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-smith

Added new titles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_Lights

I've ordered from this seller 5 or 6 times, and every time, the experience has been outstanding. Items are often in _better_ condition than the UHDs I buy new, shipped from Amazon and Best Buy. Not sure how that's possible! Shipping is always fast and the service is friendly.


----------



## uriyahben

This was my first order from T-smith but won't be the last! Great transaction... Great communication... and Fast shipping! Much appreciated!!!


----------



## Trini Enthusiast

My order arrived on time and in perfect condition. 
Thanks!


----------



## RoadLizard

Awesome....


----------



## Magiclakez

Pm sent for field of dreams 4k steelbook


----------



## T-smith

Added some new titles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckoons1

payment sent may want to remove these from your list thank you
Despicable Me - Recently Added
Despicable Me 2 - Recently Added
Despicable Me 3 - Recently Added
Ex Machina
Mission Impossible 5: R.Nation - Recently Added
Now You See Me
Requiem for a Dream
Serenity
The Expendables
The Fast and the Furious (6) Fast & Furious 6
The Fast and the Furious (7) Furious 7
The Girl on the Train


----------



## T-smith

Added new titles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edfowler

I would like to purchase the Jumanji two pack steelbook and Shaun of the Dead / Hot Fuzz / Worlds End please, 
PM'd


----------



## T-smith

Added New Titles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-smith

Added New Titles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_Lights

I'll take Robocop, Last Night in Soho, Scream 2022. Thanks to the best physical media seller on AVS!


----------



## rhett7660

Hello,

I would like the following:

The Outsiders - Complete Novel - $10 Opened
Mad Max Road Warrior - $25 Opened (Can you confirm which one this is, I did a search and there are several that pop up under the steal book section. Just want to make sure. Thanks)


----------



## T-smith

rhett7660 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like the following:
> 
> The Outsiders - Complete Novel - $10 Opened
> Mad Max Road Warrior - $25 Opened (Can you confirm which one this is, I did a search and there are several that pop up under the steal book section. Just want to make sure. Thanks)


Thanks, PM sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1G8RS_FAN

PM’d


----------



## MajorBFD

PM.


----------



## rhett7660

Received my disks in excellent shape and packaging was top notch! Thank you!


----------



## T1G8RS_FAN

I too received all of mine and everything is exactly as described.


Thanks again for a fantastic exchange,

TF


----------



## rhett7660

Is Backdraft Steelbook still available? If so, I would like it.


----------



## T-smith

rhett7660 said:


> Is Backdraft Steelbook still available? If so, I would like it.


Thanks, yes still available…PM sent

Todd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhett7660

PM sent back.


----------



## rhett7660

Received movie just as described! Thank you. Super smoooooth transaction.


----------



## balboarules

Still have these 2, figure you do
Hulk - 2003 (Eric Bana) - $10 Opened
Raging Bull - $15 Opened


----------



## T-smith

balboarules said:


> Still have these 2, figure you do
> Hulk - 2003 (Eric Bana) - $10 Opened
> Raging Bull - $15 Opened


Yes, still available…PM sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith967

PM sent


----------



## petethekiller

I would like 12 Monkeys, Jack Reacher and Flash Gordon


----------



## T-smith

petethekiller said:


> I would like 12 Monkeys, Jack Reacher and Flash Gordon


PM Sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrplow999

PM sent


----------



## mrplow999

Disks received as described! 
Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Phillihp23

Interested in Raging Bull 4k and 12 Monkeys 4k


----------

